# AKAIO 1.9.0



## Another World (Jul 5, 2012)

The Acekard kernel known as AKAIO has been updated to version 1.9.0. Please see the change log for more information.



			
				Change Log said:
			
		

> More of a "Game Fix/Compatibility" release
> Pokemons, Pokemons, Pokemons compatibility fixed
> Updated to compile with latest DevKitArm
> Cheats updated to CMP Cheat code Database version 6/29/2012






Download



Source



On-going Discussion


----------

